# Im Voraus



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Me gustaria preguntarles por la expresión "Im Voraus" que significa de antemano. Esta expresión viene de la construcción con "In + dem + Dativo"?
No entiendo que "Voraus" vaya en mayúscula ya que eso indica que es sustantivo que no he encontrado su significado. 

Muchas gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia.

Un saludo.


----------



## uress

Es un sustantivo aqui que tiene su origen de un adverbio.


----------



## davlar

uress said:


> Es un sustantivo aqui que tiene su origen de un adverbio.


Muchas gracias.

He encontrado el sustantivo "Voraus" en el Duden pero no sé el significado. ¿Sabes el significado y de que adverbio viene?

Gracias.

Un saludo,


----------



## uress

El adverbio "voraus" significa "adelante", "delante". (Eso es mas local mientras "im Voraus" es temporal.)

Pero  el adverbio esta ahi tambien: Duden | voraus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias uress. Preguntaba por el significado del sustantivo masculino "Voraus".
¿En tu opinion dirias que el "Im Voraus" es "In+dem+Voraus (Dativo)"?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße,


----------



## Sowka

davlar said:


> Preguntaba por el significado del sustantivo masculino "Voraus".


El sustantivo "der Voraus" (que yo no conozco del todo  ) tiene un significado muy específico, en el derecho hereditario. No se usa nunca en el lenguaje normal.

(Puedes ver este hecho en la indicación "Häufigkeit" en la página Duden. Una barra de cinco barras posibles indica que la palabra es muy rara).

Este sustantivo masculino "der Voraus" significa que un pagamento se hace "im Voraus" -- por adelantado. Pero este sustantivo no explica el origen de "im Voraus".

La expresión "im Voraus" se explica, como ha dicho uress, del adverbio "voraus". Hay otras expresiones comparables, por ejemplo:
_ganz -- im Ganzen_


----------



## davlar

Sowka said:


> El sustantivo "der Voraus" (que yo no conozco del todo  ) tiene un significado muy específico, en el derecho hereditario. No se usa nunca en el lenguaje normal.
> 
> (Puedes ver este hecho en la indicación "Häufigkeit" en la página Duden. Una barra de cinco barras posibles indica que la palabra es muy rara).
> 
> Este sustantivo masculino "der Voraus" significa que un pagamento se hace "im Voraus" -- por adelantado. Pero este sustantivo no explica el origen de "im Voraus".
> 
> La expresión "im Voraus" se explica, como ha dicho uress, del adverbio "voraus". Hay otras expresiones comparables, por ejemplo:
> _ganz -- im Ganzen_



Muchas gracias Sowka. Simplemente es que no entiendo que la expresión "im Voraus" venga de el adverbio "voraus" que no guarda relación con el sustantivo "Voraus".
¿Entonces la expresión "im Voraus" se puede entender como "In+dem+Voraus(Dativo)" o es una locución adverbial que no tiene nada que ver con esto?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## uress

_*In dem Voraus*_? Noooo    En teoria se origina asi pero no lo deciria nunca 
Tienes que ver dos cosas: Vor*aus* y *Vor*aus no son lo mismo 1. en su significado, ya 2. en el acento tampoco. 

_No se exactamente el origen de "der Vor*aus*" y aunque su significado tiene una relacionpequena con lo "im *Vor*aus" yo pienso que tiene originarse del prefijo vor*aus*- y puede ser conectado con el verbo como vor*aus*(be)zahlen.
Y una otra cosa: no se la opinion de los otros y la exacta etimologia pero yo senti lo "im Voraus" neutro, quiero decir que *SI* es que el sustantivo existiria (pero no exista) para mi estaria *das *Vor*aus* como decimos "das Ganze" > "im Ganzen", "das Lesen", "das Gestern", "das Auf und Ab", "das Wenn und Aber", "das Ich", "das Ja sagen", etc, como en espanol: "es lo mismo" y no "es el mismo", "lo que te digo" y no "el que te digo". (Hm..., antes existia, lo he encontrado en un libro del 1838 con el significado "der Vor*aus*" pero eso no es lo mismo como sabes ya )_


----------

